# Birthday greetings! Thanks!



## grahamt (Feb 25, 2006)

But aside from that, I'm leading a group called Team-SciFi (not the founder, just leading) that is playing with Distributed Computing. We are currently working on a project called Rosetta at boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta and while there are only twelve of us at the moment, we have risen to the 81st position out of over 1800 teams in the world in the last month.

If there are any Sci-Fi fans out there with a few extra CPU cycles they can spare, please come onboard. We've only got Canada, USA, Finland, and the UK represented so far and could use some help in assisting Dr. Baker with his work. It involves Amino Acids, Protein folding, and other stuff that I could never understand but the end goal is... is... is... something to do with curing people of whatever ails them. Smiley-face

Once more, Thanks again to chrispenycate for the John Varley pointer. I've got the trilogy on order (best estimate on delivery is April 20th)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 26, 2006)

I do not understand a single thing you have just said.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 26, 2006)

I do a similar thing here through United Devices, when your computer is not being used by you, it's computing power is used for calculations related to biology.  Similar to the program through SETI that searches for signals in space.


----------



## grahamt (Feb 26, 2006)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I do a similar thing here through United Devices, when your computer is not being used by you, it's computing power is used for calculations related to biology.  Similar to the program through SETI that searches for signals in space.


Yup! That's what we are doing but instead of searching for aliens in outer space, Rosetta is searching for ways to kill the aliens we already have. Beasties like AIDS and cancer. It requires HUGE amounts of processing time but the goal is worthy in a more Earthly setting. I ran SETI for a long time but got disillusioned I guess because the program's organizers never seemed to be as enthusiastic about the program as the volunteers. Drop by team-scifi sometime and perhaps join us.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd be happy to help- my computer's on 24/24, and never running at max- but my operating system's too old (and I'm not even sure the CPU's fast enough)
If we upgrade (all the machines in the studios have to be compatible, I'll look into it again.


----------



## grahamt (Feb 27, 2006)

There's no such thing as a computer that isn't fast enough! By the way, the John Varley trilogy (Titan/Demon/Wizard) you pointed me to has shipped from the dealer and I should have the three books within a week or so.

Thanks again!

p.s. I spent many enjoyable days skiing in your country (back in the late 70's) and would really like to visit again although I'm not too likely to hit the trails in Lauterbrunnen again.  Knees just aren't up to it anymore.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll move this over to the Science board. 

As for the project - sounds worthwhile - do you have much marketing done for it - public awareness, etc?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 27, 2006)

I know nothing about it other than it borrows my PC when I'm not using it.  Here's the group that sets it all up...

http://www.grid.org/home.htm


----------

